
WeWork Is Changing Its Name, and It's Totally Insane - laurex
https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/wework-is-changing-its-name-its-totally-insane.html
======
mtmail
related where the name change was discussed, too: "WeWork Gets a Visit from
Financial Reality"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18855680](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18855680)

------
drugme
Clickbait. But totally accurate.

